# Going ko4 questions



## Turbos4Days (Jun 19, 2014)

So the S4 finally took itself out..Driverside turbo decided it wanted to take a early vacation. Since I have to pull the motor and replace both turbos I decided why not go ko4? My questions/thoughts are from what I've read is when I go ko4 I obviously need a tune for it right? Stage 3? Which means injectors, fuel bar and intercooler? Have I missed something or am I close? And are there any modifications that I would have to do if I brought two brand new ko4's as far as getting them to bolt up? I'm assuming they are close to direct bolt up but you know what they say about assuming. Any help and fast responses would be appreciated. I only have about three weeks to get all parts ordered and installed so the minute I get definitive answers I will start ordering parts like wild fire, I have already ordered al km the tools I'll need, just waiting on advice/help and parts. Thanks in advance


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

injectors and tune are a must.

intercoolers are a plus.

It's a good idea to have an exhaust, at least downpipes, that won't restrict everything. Piggy pipes are a good option and are FREE!


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

Depending on what you are trying to spend this can get costly fast! Look for some K03 Hybrids.

Exhaust/Down pipes/Intake/3" MAF/intercoolers/diverters/Inlets/Injectors/FPR/fuel pump/Tune/Clutch setup if you going stage 3

Just a make it run will cost you Down pipes/Injectors/FPR/fuel pump/inlets/Tune/Clutch setup Check Out Comp Turbos in Cali K03 housing w/K04 internals for price on one BWK04.

Tune or it can run stock but best of both worlds pulls much harder than a K03 top end not as far as a K04 but all your stock stuff will work! 

PS: Still do a clutch and a Akipol Diff Mount and your other mods as you feel!


----------

